
Who Are Your Lifelines? - taxicabjesus
http://www.taxiwars.org/who-are-your-lifelines/
======
taxicabjesus
This was originally voted up as a story at Kuro5hin.org (K5) on Jan 28, 2015.

In the comments to HN submission 'RIP Kuro5hin', I posted about my story
having been the last to post, and that I was thinking about getting a domain
of my own. One of you responded, "Please do that. I enjoyed your stories,
particularly 'Who Are Your Lifelines?'" [1]

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11609802)

I'd started blogging about my taxi passengers at K5 in March, 2012, after my
8th lease. My original intention was to help me better remember all the
interesting people I was meeting. I posted at K5 because I wanted to be
anonymous, and was not looking for attention (the site was already on life
support at that time).

